# A Medley of FREE KNITTING PATTERNS



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry, I'm in a bit of a rush today, so do not have time to list what each item is. It's a collection of cardigans and shawls. Have fun!

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/PATTvignette.php

http://www.unicornbooks.com/pattern_RTwavylacecard.asp

http://jaslamb.weebly.com/whitney-double-x-hooded-cardigan.html

http://www.planetshoup.com/easy/knit/shawl_oldshale.shtml

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/PATTtea.php

http://www.pagebypage.com/fiberhug1.php


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Great finds, thank you.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for the inks; the hooded Aran cardi is going to be a Christmas present for one of my family members for sure!


----------



## ehardesty (Jun 24, 2013)

wow, thanx


----------



## ehardesty (Jun 24, 2013)

these r great...thanx for sharing


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I am in the process of knitting the shawl at 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/PATTtea.php
using Juniper Moon yarn. I'm starting the lace border this morning. So far, I've found the pattern to be easy and well written, and it has knitting up very quickly.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of fabulous patterns, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Love the nativity figures with the hooded cardigan, anyone got the pattern? PLEASE


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely patterns! Thank you for taking the time to post them


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the links, great sweaters


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Wavy Lace Cardigan done in three piece? Now I can hang with that pattern. To easy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

yarnyarnroving said:


> Thanks for posting. Wavy Lace Cardigan done in three piece? Now I can hang with that pattern. To easy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


P.S. Forgot to bookmark it. Thanks Kerry Anne


----------

